# Thyroid nodules/biopsy results concerned



## hot2trot (Aug 19, 2014)

So I'm feeling a little worried and anxious...backstory (I will try to make this short and sweet)

Oct 2013 while visiting my neurologist for my Migraine headaches he noticed my Thyroid was enlarged. I told him my family history which includes a uncle that died of Thyroid cancer,my mother has had an infected thyroid,my aunt and her daughter have both had all or part of their thyroids removed. So...my dr sent me for an Ultrasound. The results were:a complex primarily solid nodule at the midpole right lobe that measures 8x9x13 mm the isthmus measures 4mm. There is a large complex but primarily solid mass at the mid to lower pole of the left lobe. This measures 3.0x2.6x3.3 cm.

Based on this they sent me in for a biopsy. The results of that were suggestive of benign follicular nodule(colloid nodule) from a marginally adequate specimen for evaluation due to obscuring blood.

Fast foward to Friday when I visited my headache dr again and he remarked on the size of the left nodule he said I need to get another U/S immediately. I did on MondAy 8/18 and am waiting to get the results back.

My concerns

1.size of the left nodule

2. Pathology report stating marginally adequate specimen

3. Family history

Thanks
Hot2trot


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you have reason to be concerned.

Have you had any thyroid related bloodwork completed? It might be a good idea to see someone who specializes in thyroid disorders (although it sure sounds like your neuro is being thorough).

Migraines are associate with hormone imbalances, so a thyroid issue could absolutely be contributing to your issues. But without more information it's hard to advise on next best steps.


----------



## hot2trot (Aug 19, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> I think you have reason to be concerned.
> Have you had any thyroid related bloodwork completed? It might be a good idea to see someone who specializes in thyroid disorders (although it sure sounds like your neuro is being thorough).
> Migraines are associate with hormone imbalances, so a thyroid issue could absolutely be contributing to your issues. But without more information it's hard to advise on next best steps.


Thanks for your reply Joplin1975, the only blood work I have had was the TSH test and I was told my levels were normal. I don't gave the actual numbers though.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok well, I think getting in with someone who has experience with thyroids would be great.

You'll want TSH, free t4, free t3, and antibodies to include TPO, TSI, thyroglobulin and thyroglobulin AB.

Do you ever have troubling swallowing!


----------



## hot2trot (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes it feels like there is a lump in my throat, it's often hard swallowing pills as well...

Thanks for the info on the recommended tests. I'm still waiting to hear back from my dr on my U/S results. He seemed very concerned so I do feel like I need to visit a specialist to be sure nothing is being missed or overlooked. I guess my family history has made me a little paranoid.

Other things I have read on the web have said a nodule that large should be removed but the hospital who did my U/S and biopsy never mentioned anything like that only to followup in a year with blood work. When I told my headache dr this he said NO you need another U/S now don't wait till Oct.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser) 
TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Oh, yes; concern is an understatement! Welcome to the board but I hate what brought you here.

Definitely follow-through on another ultra-sound because there can be a lot of vagaries w/that process; unfortunately.

And TPO, Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin would be 3 very good tests to have done!

Information listed above.

Please let us know when the other ultra-sound is scheduled and what the doctor plans as a result.


----------



## hot2trot (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I called the Drs office and they still haven't received the U/S report back yet, it was done on Monday afternoon...I guess it is only Wednesday but this waiting is driving me bananas!!!


----------



## hot2trot (Aug 19, 2014)

Got my U/S results back, the measurements of my lobes and the nodules did not quite match the previous U/S measurements. So they couldn't determine if the nodules had grown or not...anyway my dr has suggested I followup with a endo


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's pretty normal, just so you know. You'll get slightly different measurements all the time. Ultrasounds aren't perfect in terms of imaging and neither are the ultrasound technicians. Ultrasounds are used to get a good estimate, but not an exact measurement. Said only for your information...it sounds like getting in with a thyroid specialist is a good idea.


----------



## hot2trot (Aug 19, 2014)

Wanted to give a quick update I do have an appt with an Endo in October. I was told they are going to do another biopsy on my left thyroid nodule just because of the differences from my ultrasound in Oct 2013 vs Aug 2014. The Endo has also asked me to bring a DVD copy of my last Ultrasound on August.

Also my PC office tested my TSH and T4 Free per the endos request.
My results were:

TSH=0.844
Range=0.400-5.100

T4 Free=0.9
Range=0.7-1.6

Was told my levels are normal...seems to me my T4 is on the low side but what do I know


----------

